# Ignore this Post



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This post means nothing...if you are looking at it...sorry for wasting your time...but I did tell you to ignore it! 

I have no email and I am being selfish and using the forum for personal stuff. haha....

And dont say anything about my toes...these are NOT my shoes! 
Although they are fabulous....


:whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh and I wear a 9-91/2 and these are a 7. Just so you people who should be ignoring this know why my feet and toes look so funny.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*LOVE THOSE SHOES!!!!* ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ignore the post? Heck, that statement just makes me brew with curiosity!

I want the shoes? Whereabouts on ebay did you list them? LOL ound:

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HEHE
Yall have good taste. They are not mine to sell, even though I have them. 

I CAN tell you where to get some, but I have to find the card. KJacques in St. Tropez. This one is hard to find, but I was told they would make it and mail it. They are made here and a popular item in St. Tropez. I bought three different pair that actually fit my big foot!

Maybe a certain someone wont like them and she can auction them off here. haha...


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Melissa - I wear a size 7!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I had to sign in just so I could see the photos! 

Those shoes are great! 7 1/2 please.........

Susan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

As soon as I seen the word ignore I had to open...
Do we get a pair of these when we order our shirts or do you need our shoe size now? I will take a size 6. Thanks


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry, you guys I LOVE them!!! That pair ain't going on ebay:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Love them, need them, got to have them, size 9 1/2 please.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HAha!! FIRST post I went to tonight!! Size 7 1/2 for me please! Very NIIIIICCE!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

7 1/2 too please.........:kiss: :hug: 
I even tried to butter you up.........


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Melissa, this a great forum. What more can I say. Oh my shoe size is 7. Just in case dress size I think is about "6" or maybe "8'


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Kind of like telling a child, don't play with matches them your mom's shocked when your sister...yea sister, gets in trouble for it.
BTW, It was my sisters idea....


But nice shoes...I wear a 7.

Krimsin


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay girls, BACK OFF my shoes!:brick: 
Melissa gave you contact info if you want to order your own
but no one within a 300 mile radius of me can order the same style. LOL:whip:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Dawna said:


> Okay girls, BACK OFF my shoes!:brick:
> Melissa gave you contact info if you want to order your own
> but no one within a 300 mile radius of me can order the same style. LOL:whip:


Can I call Nebraska?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice shoes!! You must be having a blast doing all that shopping..... Ah le France.... sigh....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I need some of those shoes too! In France I will need a size 38 1/2 !! Merci!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*LMBO ! *

As IF we could IGNORE this thread ! HA ! ound:

How's about a 10 1/2 ? Gulp!
Oh..... and dress size? We just wont' go there, 'k? :drama: :nono: :violin: reggers: :hand: :Cry:  :tape:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll take a 8 1/2 please.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Make mine an 8.

:wave:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm more of a tennis shoe kind of gal.....but, I will admit, I couldn't ignore this post! Talk about dangling a "cookie"!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kept trying to ignore this tread - but just could not.
Size 10 please!!!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

LMBO. People are wondering what I am laughing about at my computer. LOL Great shoes. Those feet are cute too!!!!! And that is a lot from me because I hate feet, especially mine. LOL


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Marj, I'm glad i am not the only one who wears a 10 1/2. I wont talk about dress size either!:redface:
Love the shoes!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Luvmyhavanese,

Don't feel bad about shoe sizes, my 14 year old daughter is 5'8" (I think) and still growing, her shoe size is 10 and her foot is still growing. lol My hubby lovingly calls her Big Foot.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, How long are you touring france- trolling for shoes and other goodies? 
I am envious- sound like a great vacation- I bet you miss yorufur kids though.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Those are very cool sandals but not for me .. just as well as I think based on everyone wanting a pair they must be all sold out !!


----------

